# Update!!!!!!



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys. I wanted to update and let you all know the mom mouse I have is indeed pregnant again.  the albino is a male. They are no longer housed together and I seperated the mom mouse from her pups last night. I waited until she showed signs of labor. She made a nest in her new home, and has been inside it since last night when she first made it. I am assuming pups are on the way or already here. I will leave her to do her thing like I did the first time. Once they get their fur I will be back with photos. Her first litter are doing well. They eat solids and drink water fine. Also I can finally tell the sexes apart! So that is pretty much the only plus to this update. I feel angry the pet store sold us a male and female, instead of two females. I am sad the pups had to be seperated a week early. And I am very sad momma had to have back to back pregnancies.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wondered how things went for you.It's a big shame for you and the animals and unfortunately common with all small pets.Fingers crossed that your litters are doe heavy


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh no.  I was hoping for you, and the mice, that this wouldn't turn out to be the case. I don't know that it would do much good, to explain to the pet store the trouble they have caused. For you, the male (who now has to live alone), and the overworked mom. Not even counting the double litter of babies you didn't sign up for, problem. I fear they would only be too happy to take back any excess, and not pay any attention to the complaint part, especially if they sell live feeders. I read of this happening, often, and then the owners posting how glad they were that the pet shop accepted the babies. Of course they did. :roll: So frustrating.

Perhaps explaining to a manager/owner and then saying "because of this, I will not shop here anymore for my supplies, and I will tell all my friends..." They make their money off supplies. Some of the bigger chains wouldn't accept babies, due to only having live mice from licensed rodent breeders, but if you keep shopping there for the mice, you are supporting their practices of not careful sexing, in my opinion, and they know it. *rant off*

Hope you can enjoy the babies, and that the birth goes well for the mom.  Glad you know how to sex them now. That's very useful knowledge.


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Momma didn't give birth as soon as I thought--But it happened yesterday! I don't know how many and won't for a little while obviously. But I will let everyone know soon! Momma is well, and the little ones are squeaking happily.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That's great! Hope things continue to go well for her and the little ones.


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

